# Weil McLain Ultra Series Boiler



## radiantheat2011 (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys, what are your thoughts regarding Weil McLain Ultra Series Boilers? 
I keep hearing complains from my clients that it is too complicated to operate.:sad:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

never installed one...but just installed 8 weil mclain 175k btu standard vent standing pilot boilers

talk about simple! i love simple


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I never have either. What's complicated about it? Did they say?

Mike


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have owned one for the last 3 years... nothing to it! after initial set up (set water temp) there should be no reason to touch it other than the occasional error code from power loss... then someone needs to hit the reset button


----------



## GrappeCorp (Feb 10, 2012)

*Pain*

Fairly simple install, a little finicky when converting NG to LPG, other than that very typical condensing boiler install


----------

